# ugh! my collection. XD



## electrostars (Jan 28, 2008)

Ugh, this is so disgusting. lmao.
Disgusting as in, it's gotten bigger.
Also disgusting as in it's no where near the size of some yours! lol.













top to bottom, left to right:
romping
paradisco
fab n flashy
bitter
lucky green
pickle
sprout
fiction
wondergrass
aquadisiac
parrot
big t
blue absinthe
bang on blue
oceanique






top to bottom, left to right:

beautiful iris
satellite dreams
au contraire
fertile
stomp
stomp
vibrant grape
hepcat
nocturnelle
trax
shale
moth brown
botanical
mancatcher
UD ac/dc

eyeshadows not pictured:
vex





silversmith
earthly riches





top to bottom, left to right:

strada
don't be shy
coy girl
petalpoint
breath of plum
azalea





left to right:
hushabye
unknown! if someone can identify it, that would be awesome. lmfao.





left to right:

cute
maidenchant

blushes not pictured:
desirious





top:
lightscapade
lightflush
bottom:
porcelain pink






pink opal
your ladyship
goldstroke
sweet sienna
lovely lily
grape
entremauve
fuschia
steel blue
pinked mauve
helium
softwash grey
naval blue
forest green

not pictured:
vanilla
chartreuse







little vi lustreglass
sex ray lipglass
plum dandy
mauvelous!
flitter
wild 'bout you
euroflash
deep attraction
odyssey

not pictured:
lingerie
martooni
rocker






other random eyestuff:
bare canvas
mercuric g/l
saucepot g/l
powerplum l/l
blacktrack f/l
otherworldly p/p
crimsonaire s/s






left to right:
dirty brushes!! lol.

272
242se
227
208
239
219


and not pictured....
sff in nw20. 



I think I've got everything covered..
I don't know.. there's too much stuffffff!! and a few things aren't pictured. xD but it does cover a majority of it. XD


----------



## liv (Jan 28, 2008)

You have a great collection!  Well rounded, but you can tell what your favorites are (purples blues and greens, from those pictures.)


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jan 28, 2008)

Great collection!  I love love the 227 brush


----------



## electrostars (Jan 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *liv* 

 
_You have a great collection! Well rounded, but you can tell what your favorites are (purples blues and greens, from those pictures.)_

 

ugh..i know greens/blues are starting to dominate..in a few days they'll have their own palette. hahah..
sad thing is, i never wear them anymore. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I used to wear green ALL OF THE TIME..not so much anymore.
I do pink/purple more now. 
I need to start wearing the other colors more.


----------



## electrostars (Jan 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jdepp_84* 

 
_Great collection! I love love the 227 brush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yessssss!! it's so nice and fluffy!
i love it too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I cried when I bought it th ough, cuz it's so expensive for an eye brush. lmao.


----------



## Weasel (Jan 31, 2008)

nice collection!

the unidentified blush could be trace gold? hmmm have you taken it to the store to see how it matches up?


----------



## electrostars (Jan 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Weasel* 

 
_nice collection!

the unidentified blush could be trace gold? hmmm have you taken it to the store to see how it matches up?_

 
Thank you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Yeah I think it's been narrowed down to trace gold or honour. lmao.
I haven't been to the counter since I've received it... one day..when I have money..I will go. LOL.


----------



## glam8babe (Jan 31, 2008)

i love your collection!


----------



## electrostars (Jan 31, 2008)

thank you!
it's expanding as we speak right now.
damn sales. lol.


----------



## n_c (Jan 31, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## nunu (Jan 31, 2008)

great collection!!


----------



## frocher (Jan 31, 2008)

Love it, you have some great stuff!


----------



## Ms. Z (Jan 31, 2008)

Nice collection.  I l
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ve the 1st palette!​


----------



## electrostars (Jan 31, 2008)

lol thank you!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jan 31, 2008)

Fabulous collection! I love the eyeshadows, that first palette is sssooooo colorful!


----------



## ANNAeye (Jan 31, 2008)

great collection! I love purples also =)


----------



## electrostars (Feb 1, 2008)

thanks!
mm purples will be the death of me...or my wallet.. lol.


----------

